# 40 fsh at highest 35.5 HELP!!!!!!!!



## Rusty06 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hello

I had some investigations done for fertility although we had not been trying long I new my age was against me. My FSH was done twice first was 10.1 second was 35.5 my consultant told me that there was not much hope with IVF and I had a small chance of getting pregnant and IVF would not be an option. Is there anything anyone can suggest, I am having acupuncture, have ordered some wheat grass tablets. Do you think it is worth me going to a fertility clinic for more tests?


Any advice much appreciated


----------



## Joan (Oct 22, 2005)

Hallo,

just saying hallo, and sharing. don't have any answers. sorry.

did they say that you are menopausal? what was the specific reason for no ivf?

I am sure some of the girls will reply soon. January is always quiet on the site.

A big hug.

love from Joan.


----------

